# Which machine is in the background??



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have seen a trailer for Peter Andre's new reality show on ITV2 and as most of all us know, he is a coffee lover who has his own coffee shop etc etc. Peter seems to have a collection of coffee machines in his kitchen. I know that he has a Nespro machine but in the trailer I have seen for his new series starting soon, there is a big monster of a machine in the background with blue neon lights going down either side.

Does anyone know what machine it is?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Had a quick look on YouTube but I couldn't find the trailer you mean - can you post a screenshot of it?


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

I haven't seen the trailer but it could be a Simonelli Musica?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

skenno said:


> I haven't seen the trailer but it could be a Simonelli Musica?


That's the fella ?


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow! Got something right!


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I found the video and clipped it out, just after the nick of time


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I suppose it plays all his tunes back to him......ad nauseum


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone, that is the one. Nice machine.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looking to upgrade so soon Sandy? I like the look of the Musica and I like the lever action steam switch but functionally they're quite similar to Rocket machines (HX) but with quite a price premium, at least over here in the UK.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

lookseehear said:


> Looking to upgrade so soon Sandy? I like the look of the Musica and I like the lever action steam switch but functionally they're quite similar to Rocket machines (HX) but with quite a price premium, at least over here in the UK.


Don't tempt me!!!! I'm happy with my Cherub..... for the moment.


----------

